
Sleep quality and stress level matter far, far more than the languages you use - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/hillelogram/status/1119709859979714560
======
z5h
OOP and dynamic languages stress me out and cause me to lose sleep. So... I
agree and disagree.

